# Punti nel discorso diretto



## Cosol

Vorrei chiedervi dove è piú corretto inserire il punto in questi casi.

_Ha detto “Vengo da te domani*.”*__*.
*__Ha detto “Vengo da te domani*.”*_
_Ha detto “Vengo da te domani*”*_*.*

Alla scuola Elementare mi insegnarono la seconda, ma ho ancora dei dubbî. Ho sempre preferito la prima, mi sembra piú logica essendoci due periodi.


----------



## saia

Ciao,
io ho sempre scritto:
Ha detto: "vengo da te domani".


----------



## daniele712

Cosol said:


> Vorrei chiedervi dove è piú corretto inserire il punto in questi casi.
> 
> _Ha detto “Vengo da te domani*.”*__*.
> *__Ha detto “Vengo da te domani*.”*_
> _Ha detto “Vengo da te domani*”*_*.*
> 
> Alla scuola Elementare mi insegnarono la seconda, ma ho ancora dei dubbî. Ho sempre preferito la prima, mi sembra piú logica essendoci due periodi.


Secondo me dovresti usare il terzo esempio e non mettere il punto dell'ultima frase(a meno che sia interrogativo/esclamativo).Stai estrapolando da un discorso.Come non metteresti una virgola se la sua frase continuasse -vengo da te domani,se posso- scrivendo 'Ha detto: "Vengo da te domani,"secondo me non dovresti mettere l'ultimo punto dell'ultima frase riportata nelle virgolette.La seconda è assolutamente sbagliata, è illogica.

Ps non hai messo i due punti dopo 'ha detto' , a rigore ci vorrebbero.

Daniele


----------



## Carthusian cat

daniele712 said:


> Secondo me dovresti usare il terzo esempio e non mettere il punto dell'ultima frase(a meno che sia interrogativo/esclamativo).Stai estrapolando da un discorso.Come non metteresti una virgola se la sua frase continuasse -vengo da te domani,se posso- scrivendo 'Ha detto: "Vengo da te domani,"secondo me non dovresti mettere l'ultimo punto dell'ultima frase riportata nelle virgolette.La seconda è assolutamente sbagliata, è illogica.
> 
> Ps non hai messo i due punti dopo 'ha detto' , a rigore ci vorrebbero.
> 
> Daniele


Allora:
In realtà la seconda versione è proprio quella giusta... 
Innanzitutto il discorso diretto va introdotto dai due punti, Quindi:
Ha detto:"......."
per quanto riguarda il testo all'interno delle virgolette, il _discorso_, appunto, va considerato come un testo a se, quindi la punteggiatura va usata di conseguenza:

Ha detto:"Vengo da te domani."
Ha detto:"vengo da te domani?"
Ha detto:"Vengo da te domani!"
Ha detto:"Vengo da te domani," e con un sospiro "sempre che tu voglia.."

Il punto non va messo invece dopo le virgolette.
Ciao ciao


----------



## daniele712

> Chartusian Cat


 Vediamo di creare un contesto:
1)Quella mattina l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto:"Ha ragione Cartusan Cat".Il giorno dopo sono andato a consultare una grammatica.

2)Quella mattina l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto:"Ha ragione Cartusan Cat"e questo mi ha sorpreso.Il giorno dopo sono andato a consultare una grammatica.

Se tu avessi ragione sarebbe:

1)Quella mattina l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto:"Ha ragione Cartusan Cat."Il giorno dopo sono andato a consultare una grammatica.
2)Quella mattina l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto:"Ha ragione Cartusan Cat." e questo mi ha sorpreso.Il giorno dopo sono andato a consultare una grammatica.

Se fosse così,nella seconda versione, il fatto che dopo un discorso diretto la frase si concluda o meno non modifica la punteggiatura.Quindi non si capirebbe nella frase 1 se la frase è finita o è solo finito il discorso diretto;e nella frase 2 si avrebbe il dubbio che la frase sia finita. A meno che ogni volta che si riporta una frase occorra obbligatoriamente mettere un punto e concludere la frase.
A me sembrano più logiche le costruzioni riportate inizialmente.


Daniele

Ps 
Prima ho detto (post#3) 'a meno che sia punto esclamativo/interrogativo' quindi:

3)Quella mattina l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto:"Questo mi sorprende.Daniele non sai come si usa la punteggiatura?". Il giorno dopo sono andato a consultare una grammatica.[La mia versione]
 (o anche.. mi ha chiesto: Daniele non sai come si usa la punteggiatura?Il giorno...)

3)Quella mattina l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto :"Questo mi sorprende.Daniele non sai come si usa la punteggiatura?"Il giorno dopo sono andato a consultare una grammatica [Secondo il criterio appoggiato da Carthusian Cat post#4]

4) Quella mattina l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto: "Questo mi sorprende.Daniele non sai usare la punteggiatura?" e ho capito quanto mi fosse antipatico. Il giorno dopo ect. [qui entrambe le versioni coincidono]


----------



## girellone

"vengo da te domani".


----------



## ElaineG

> Ha detto:"Vengo da te domani."
> Ha detto:"vengo da te domani?"
> Ha detto:"Vengo da te domani!"
> Ha detto:"Vengo da te domani," e con un sospiro "sempre che tu voglia.."


 
Bella domanda!  Sarebbe cos`i (come le illustrazioni di Carthusian Cat) in inglese.  Non ho mai pensato che l'italiano potesse essere diverso, ma seguir`o la discussione con attenzione.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:
[...] una raccomandazione sull’incontro tra diversi segni di punteggiatura: eventuali punti esclamativi o interrogativi vanno posti prima del segno di chiusura di parentesi, virgolette o trattino lungo (_Con te non parlerò mai più! - urlò fuggendo per le scale_).[...]Per le virgolette e il trattino la posizione degli altri segni interpuntivi è meno rigida e può dipendere ancora una volta da singole scelte editoriali.

A questo proposito segnalo alcuni link

uniroma pag. 7

unipi

ilsole24ore

insegnareitaliano pag.9

e concludo affermando con certezza che non abbiamo regole certe (concedetemi la ripetizione, amici  ). Quindi, per citare Guzzanti (Corrado, ovviamente), è come nella casa delle libertà: _ognuno fa un po' quel c***o che gli pare..  _


----------



## daniele712

Carthusian cat said:


> Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:
> [...] una raccomandazione sull’incontro tra diversi segni di punteggiatura: eventuali punti esclamativi o interrogativi vanno posti prima del segno di chiusura di parentesi, virgolette o trattino lungo (_Con te non parlerò mai più! - urlò fuggendo per le scale_).[...]Per le virgolette e il trattino la posizione degli altri segni interpuntivi è meno rigida e può dipendere ancora una volta da singole scelte editoriali.
> 
> A questo proposito segnalo alcuni link
> 
> uniroma pag. 7  dice che non ci vuole il punto
> 
> unipi é possibilista per le frasi complesse sul punto prima e dopo o solo dopo,negli altri casi dice che non ci vuole.
> 
> ilsole24ore dice che non ci vuole il punto
> 
> insegnareitaliano pag.9   dice che bisogna usare il punto prima e dopo
> (siti interessanti anche per altri aspetti  della lingua italiana)
> 
> 
> e concludo affermando con certezza che non abbiamo regole certe (concedetemi la ripetizione, amici  ). Quindi, per citare Guzzanti (Corrado, ovviamente), è come nella casa delle libertà: _ognuno fa un po' quel c***o che gli pare..  _


Riguardo alla citazione di Guzzanti : sicuro!
Per quanto riguarda le citazioni (dalla teoria alla pratica): ho cercato e trovato su un articolo del 'Corsera' delle frasi riportate, dove si usa la punteggiatura nel modo descritto prima , cioè omettendo l'ultimo punto nella frase riportata(non punto esclamativo/interrogativo).In ogni caso se si decidesse di inserire anche questo punto all'interno delle virgolette, quest'ultimo non potrebbe sostituire il punto che sancisce la fine della frase (quindi eventualmente- "vengo da te domani.".Oggi non posso- e NON- vengo da te domani."Oggi non posso-).


Daniele(non mi toccate la mamma! )


----------



## Carthusian cat

Ok, quindi riassumendo...

Alla fine di  un discorso diretto racchiuso da virgolette:

- punti interrogativi, esclamativi e puntini di sospensione (sempre in numero di tre) vanno posti prima delle virgolette di chiusura;

- il punto fermo può andare prima (alla maniera anglosassone) o dopo, oppure può essere raddoppiato e posto in entrambe le posizioni (prima e dopo), ma a me questa versione personalmente sembra tanto brutta...

A questo punto scatta il..... Domandone!!!:
se il discorso diretto in questione non termina ma fa parte di un periodo più lungo, al posto del punto fermo magari ci sarà una virgola o una congiunzione, e omettendo il punto prima delle virgolette non rischiamo di perdere una sfumatura di senso? Mi piego con degli esempi:

_Con aria di sfida disse:" Non mi arrendo" e lo fissò dritto negli occhi._

Volendo sottolineare il carattere deciso dell'affermazione io scriverei:

_Con aria di sfida disse:" Non mi arrendo." e lo fissò dritto negli occhi._

Immagino anche che Daniele suggerirebbe di mettere una virgola:
_Con aria di sfida disse:" Non mi arrendo", e lo fissò dritto negli occhi._

Ma secondo me non è proprio la stessa cosa...
Non so... Tu che dici, Danie'?


----------



## daniele712

Carthusian cat said:


> Ok, quindi riassumendo...
> 
> Alla fine di  un discorso diretto racchiuso da virgolette:
> 
> - punti interrogativi, esclamativi e puntini di sospensione (sempre in numero di tre) vanno posti prima delle virgolette di chiusura;
> 
> - il punto fermo può andare prima (alla maniera anglosassone) o dopo, oppure può essere raddoppiato e posto in entrambe le posizioni (prima e dopo), ma a me questa versione personalmente sembra tanto brutta...
> 
> A questo punto scatta il..... Domandone!!!:
> se il discorso diretto in questione non termina ma fa parte di un periodo più lungo, al posto del punto fermo magari ci sarà una virgola o una congiunzione, e omettendo il punto prima delle virgolette non rischiamo di perdere una sfumatura di senso? Mi piego con degli esempi:
> 
> _Con aria di sfida disse:" Non mi arrendo" e lo fissò dritto negli occhi._
> 
> Volendo sottolineare il carattere deciso dell'affermazione io scriverei:
> 
> _Con aria di sfida disse:" Non mi arrendo." e lo fissò dritto negli occhi._
> 
> Immagino anche che Daniele suggerirebbe di mettere una virgola:
> _Con aria di sfida disse:" Non mi arrendo", e lo fissò dritto negli occhi._
> 
> Ma secondo me non è proprio la stessa cosa...
> Non so... Tu che dici, Danie'?



Dico che il mondo è complicato e che come esseri umani amiamo troppo perderci nei labirinti per non imbucarne subito un altro appena saremo usciti da questo.

In effetti  anche a me quel punto dà l'impressione di aggiungere una sfumatura diversa alla frase.
Una via di fuga sarebbe scrivere :
-Con aria di sfida lo fisso negli occhi e disse:"Non mi arrendo."-  ma allora ti ritroveresti il raddoppiamento del punto.
O potresti usare un punto eclamativo :"Non mi arrendo!".
Oltre questo se all'interno di uno scritto stabilisci la regola che il punto fermo per chiudere un periodo si scrive dopo le virgolette,implicitamente dici che in questo caso invece il punto fermo riguarda la frase riportata e quindi non crea equivoci scrivere -"Non mi arrendo." e lo guardò dritto negli occhi.-
Un altra soluzione possibile è data da :- Con aria di sfida disse:"Non mi arrendo" e senza aggiunger verbo lo guardò dritto negli occhi /
"non mi arrendo" in tono deciso e lo guardò dritto neglio occhi.-
Alla fine potresti anche scrivere "non mi arrendo" senza punto.

Ho l'impressione che qui siamo nel campo delle valutazioni soggettive per cui ci troveremo mai d'accordo se non casualmente(non per ragioni oggettive).
Però questo tuo post fa capire molto chiaramente che le regole che vanno bene per i quotidiani nazionali, non sempre sono valide riportate a uno scritto letterario.

Daniele(con un forte mal di testa)


----------



## sabrinita85

Carthusian cat said:


> A questo proposito segnalo alcuni link


Sono interessantissimi questi link! Utilissimi per la tesi!


----------



## Carthusian cat

sabrinita85 said:


> Sono interessantissimi questi link! Utilissimi per la tesi!


Bene!! Contenta di esserti stata utile!!


----------



## gasparastampa

Ciao a tutti.

Segnalo che dei 4 link indicati in questo thread funziona solo il secondo, quello di unipi.


----------



## kurage

_Ha detto “Vengo da te domani*”*_*.*


----------



## marco.cur

O anche:
Ha detto «Vengo da te domani».


----------



## Angel.Aura

gasparastampa said:


> Segnalo che dei 4 link indicati in questo thread funziona solo il secondo, quello di unipi.


Grazie mille gs.
Ricorda di segnalare il problema ai moderatori usando il triangolino rosso in alto a destra di ciascun messaggio. Saremo più rapidi nell'intervento.

A proposito dei collegamenti, trovo utile aggiungere, accanto al mero redirezionamento a una pagina web, anche la parte di testo che intendiamo sottoporre al vaglio degli utenti della discussione.

Esempio.
Anzi che mettere il solo collegamento a "insegnareitaliano" meglio aggiungere il testo citato (massimo 4 frasi)
Virgolette:





> Vanno sempre usate in coppia (una volta aperte, cioè, devono sempre essere chiuse); possono essere apicali
> "...", o angolari «...»._ (omissis) _Scriveremo perciò: «Sei andata da Maria?» «No.» «Perché?» «Dovevo lavorare.».


In questo modo, pur perdendo il collegamento, avremo qui la referenza che interessa.


----------

